# 9



## ShadowEon (Jul 25, 2009)

9 is an upcoming animated film by Tim Burton. It is post apocalyptic in setting and is based off a short film of the same name by Shane Acker. You may view this here but beware it may spoil certain scenes of the movie(For the film is pretty much a prequel to this). (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IQcMeNh7Hc&feature=channel_page)
Here is Imdb's page about the fim:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472033/

And here is a trailer for the film:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4BWLtG0elU&feature=related


It has notable voice actors,a nice soundtrack and had nice graphics,I would like to see it personally,what do the rest of you think?^^

(Comes out in Early September)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 25, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> 9 is an upcoming animated film by Tim Burton. It is post apocalyptic in setting and is based off a short film of the same name by Shane Acker. You may view this here but beware it may spoil certain scenes of the movie(For the film is pretty much a prequel to this). (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IQcMeNh7Hc&feature=channel_page)
> Here is Imdb's page about the fim:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472033/
> 
> ...



looks good except for one thing, that the world seems to be ended by a nuclear war there wouldnt be much left, not due to the war heads, but the after fires, the world wide ash overcast. sorry but i love the idea of a nuclear war and hiding under ground.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> looks good except for one thing, that the world seems to be ended by a nuclear war there wouldnt be much left, not due to the war heads, but the after fires, the world wide ash overcast. sorry but i love the idea of a nuclear war and hiding under ground.




Everyone is wiped out except for the 9 (which are like doll kinda guys?o.o) And the couple of machine monsters that don't really count. Hence "post-apoctalypic" And I kind of like this idea better personally but that's just me.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 25, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Everyone is wiped out except for the 9 (which are like doll kinda guys?o.o) And the couple of machine monsters that don't really count. Hence "post-apoctalypic" And I kind of like this idea better personally but that's just me.



i like the idea its just that depending how long after most of the large cities would still be burning or more like DC in Fallout 3, frames, concrete and reenforced structures left in the Metro area, and the city looks to be London over in Britan so mst would be burned or on the ground.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll see it. I like the visual style, for sure. I hope the trailer music isn't indicative of the soundtrack as a whole, though. 
*BURM BURM BURM BEEP BEEP DUNUNUN EPIC
DUNUN GUITARS AND ALSO ORCHESTRA EPIC*


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 27, 2009)

i am exited for this movie becouse the people that made the movie wanted are working on this movie. and if you have never seen wanted then go watch it becouse its one of the coolest action movies i have ever seen.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 27, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> I'll see it. I like the visual style, for sure. I hope the trailer music isn't indicative of the soundtrack as a whole, though.
> *BURM BURM BURM BEEP BEEP DUNUNUN EPIC
> DUNUN GUITARS AND ALSO ORCHESTRA EPIC*




I had to hunt doen that song after hearing it because it left such an awesome impression! XD
As for the movie, can't wait for it!


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 27, 2009)

I like the look of it.  I wouldn't mind checking it out when it's released.


----------



## Aden (Jul 27, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> I'll see it. I like the visual style, for sure. I hope the trailer music isn't indicative of the soundtrack as a whole, though.
> *BURM BURM BURM BEEP BEEP DUNUNUN EPIC
> DUNUN GUITARS AND ALSO ORCHESTRA EPIC*



I believe the soundtrack will be by Elfman, as with most Burton films. Always something to look forward to. :3


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

That was amazing!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> I believe the soundtrack will be by Elfman, as with most Burton films.



It is a Tim Burton PRODUCTION


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks totally awesome, I been waiting for a while, for this to come out!


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 28, 2009)

Tim Burton, should be good


----------



## Lithel (Jul 28, 2009)

I entirely want to see it.
When the trailer first came on in a theater for a movie I was seeing, I automatically thought of Tim Burton.
Turns out it was something of his. :'D

It looks amazing. I'm so glad to see him making movies.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> I believe the soundtrack will be by Elfman, as with most Burton films. Always something to look forward to. :3



That particular song was existent long before the film XP,the song in the preview is kind of a reversed order version of the song,but it is a cool song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGpbd6BUO0I&feature=channel_page



Fantasylionn said:


> I entirely want to see it.
> When the trailer first came on in a theater for a movie I was seeing, I automatically thought of Tim Burton.
> Turns out it was something of his. :'D
> 
> It looks amazing. I'm so glad to see him making movies.



I did say it was by Tim Burton,but he is just producing it. The actual idea and all belongs to Shane Acker and is who should get true credit even though I like Tim Burton.:3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 28, 2009)

I saw the trailer last year. I want to see it so bad D:


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I saw the trailer last year. I want to see it so bad D:



lol I only saw it a day before I posted this when I watched the Coraline DVD.I'm cool aren't I?XD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I saw the trailer last year. I want to see it so bad D:



where did you hear of this?


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> That particular song was existent long before the film XP,the song in the preview is kind of a reversed order version of the song,but it is a cool song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGpbd6BUO0I&feature=channel_page



I didn't think anyone hadn't heard that song.


----------



## selkie (Jul 28, 2009)

Those things are so cute. >:I


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> I didn't think anyone hadn't heard that song.



It's in Rock Band


oh wait you're being sarcastic


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> I didn't think anyone hadn't heard that song.



I was just linking it,okay?Geez




Load_Blown said:


> It's in Rock Band
> 
> 
> oh wait you're being sarcastic



I know that but not everyone (specifically me) plays guitar hero and all that crap,ok?


selkie said:


> Those things are so cute. >:I


heh,my favorite character is the cat beast though,(the thing with the skull like head),even if it's evil,it's still a cat like thing.It's cool.X3


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> I was just linking it,okay?Geez



Whoa, way to overreact to an offhand remark. :T


----------



## Fluory (Jul 28, 2009)

*Yes.*

Tim Burton really knows how to make an atmospheric, beautiful movie - just about everything he works on in some form or another tends to intrigue me. This movie just looks beyond awesome; this and his upcoming Alice in Wonderland movie are basically the only two movies I'm particularly looking forward to.


----------

